# ~~~Thai Game Fowl Chicken Chicks~~



## Mader631

I have some Thai Game Fowl Chicken Chicks for sale.. They are very healthy, been fed non-medicated feed. These Birds are from Asia & are classified under (Oriental Game Fowl). Hard to find good Thai's in USA. Selling these chicks for $25.00 each! if intersted give me a call or E-mail me. (715)355-5369 ~no calls after 10:00pm~


----------



## Mader631

*Here is the parents of the Chicks....*

These are the Parents of the Chicks...................


----------



## maniac

Boy !! those are some butt ugly birds lol. What are they good for


----------



## Mader631

In Asia they are Fighting Birds.


----------



## maniac

I notice that their spurs are short, do they grow that way or do you trim them. My old man raised fighting bantam cocks as a teenager back in the early 1900's in England. He told me a bit about the sport.. and a few stories.


----------



## Mader631

No......some strains of Thai's don't grow large spurs, some grow large spurs other Thai's even grow 3 spurs..... The stain I have don't get big spurs. The traditional way they fight them in Thailand is either naked spurs, (natural) or to wrap the spurs up like a boxing glove. The Birds Box.............. There not fought like the mexican way , with razor blades tied to the leg/legs.


----------



## friend-2-fowl

What's wrong with their feathers?


----------



## Mader631

they were molting


----------



## blongboy

i have some too .... are they any good?

this is how they should look like after the moult.

















sorry if i jumped your thread 

Blong


----------



## maniac

Oh there are very pretty !.


----------



## Guest

not my favorite breed of chicken but they look very nice , you got some great looking birds there


----------



## hasseian_313

hey im intrested in that red rooster lol or any of his off spring


----------



## blongboy

hasseian_313 said:


> hey im intrested in that red rooster lol or any of his off spring


i'm sorry i was just showing how the would look after the molt ...i'm not the one selling birds


----------



## Mader631

Yours look really good................. all yours are Yellow or White feet I see. Photos of the Other 2 youngster that I don't have for sale....


----------



## blongboy

Mader631 said:


> Yours look really good................. all yours are Yellow or White feet I see. Photos of the Other 2 youngster that I don't have for sale...
> 
> i have black feet too
> i see you are keeping 2 cock for you
> are they anygood? where are they breed to kick at???
> mine are breed to hit the head ...just above the eye
> PRO hit very very hard and accurate with a very high defense breed to go to 5 round LOL
> CON slow and just stand(dont run around)
> 
> your?


----------



## Mader631

These good bloodines....


----------



## Mader631

*New Photos of the youngsters......*

Thai Game Fowl for sale.......$20.00 each, I'm in Schofield, WI. (715)355-5369 call between 6:00am & 10:00pm.


----------



## imtiazr

Mader631 said:


> I have some Thai Game Fowl Chicken Chicks for sale.. They are very healthy, been fed non-medicated feed. These Birds are from Asia & are classified under (Oriental Game Fowl). Hard to find good Thai's in USA. Selling these chicks for $25.00 each! if intersted give me a call or E-mail me. (715)355-5369 ~no calls after 10:00pm~


Dear. I want to purchase 1 trio of thai game fowl chicken. can u supply me in pakiatan?


----------



## imtiazr

imtiazr said:


> Dear. I want to purchase 1 trio of thai game fowl chicken. can u supply me reply vis my e mail: [email protected]


----------

